# Early Bird Jenny



## Aananda (Sep 21, 2019)

We are about to begin construction on a 7/8 scale Curtiss Jenny. We would like to know if there is anyone out there who has either built or is familiar with the Jenny aircraft primarily to find out what type of engine would be the most beneficial. 

Any information would be appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Philip


----------

